# Problem with SAMBA: smbclient -L OK but mount_smbfs WRONG



## joancatala (May 31, 2018)

Hi all,
I have a FreeBSD 11 Samba Server (IP 192.168.1.105). Everything works fine on another FreeBSD 11 using KDE, another Ubuntu using Gnome Classic and another Windows 10.

But in a FreeBSD 12 without xorg (IP 192.168.1.110) I can't mount the samba directories.
At the server, I created a user with password (joan) on the samba server (_adduser_ _joan_ and _pdbedit -a -u joan_).

I can do: *smbclient -L 192.168.1.105 -U joan*
Enter WORKGROUP\joan's password:
Domain=[Nuvolet] Server=[Sambas 4.5.16]
Sharename     Type     Comment
-----------------     --------    ---------------
disc1               Disk     Disk1

But I can't do *mount_smbfs -I 192.168.1.105 //joan@192.168.1.105/disc1 /mnt*

The problem is: "mount_smbfs: unable to open connection: syserr = Authentication error"

Can somebody help me, please?


----------



## joancatala (Jun 1, 2018)

I solved it just reading and reading and reading.

Finally, I added two lines to my smb4.conf

max protocol = SMB2
ntlm auth = yes

With these two lines I am telling the Samba Server to use the Samba version 2 and forcing the server to use NTLMv2 authentication. (More info at https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/current/man-html/smb.conf.5.html).

So, finally I have all the 1TB-disk directories of my Samba Server on my Raspberry Pi running FreeBSD 12  yuhuuuuuu!


----------

